# Smoked Snails, Quails, & Kale!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

Well Good Morning All Tangy Great Cookies & Happy Tuesday To You!

Vegans are always preaching that one should, "EAT MORE KALE!"

And so I'm sure that all vegans will downright ADORE my feast from today therefore!

So let the details begin...













DSCF6289.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






So I had this organic Tuscan raw kale...













DSCF6290.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






And I also had some little snails...













DSCF6291.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6292.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






Least I forget too, these downright adorable little quails!













DSCF6293.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






Dr. Seuss would be damn proud, although his cousin, "Dr. Sauce," would insist that a very good wine would be paired, and I have JUST the one in my refrigerator now, although I'm going without wine this week, and so I take a pass...Sigh.













DSCF6294.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






Meanwhile, some odds and ends to use up today were the following: Shallots, Shitake Mushrooms, a tomato, and those sassy capers wrapped in anchovies. (Those savory "chovy treasures" are just so crazily beautiful, or to this Salty Broad anyway)! Delish!













DSCF6295.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






So I chopped up the tomato, shallots and mushrooms, and added in the snails...













DSCF6296.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






I put one "caper wrapped in anchovy" inside each quail...













DSCF6297.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6298.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






and then stuffed them with that mixture of chopped goods...













DSCF6299.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6300.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






And I mopped them through lots of grapeseed oil...













DSCF6301.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






And I put the remaining stuffing/mixture into an old frying pan that's handle had broken off. (Unsure whether any smoke would get in there or not, but I was willing to try).













DSCF6302.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






So pistachio shells were used as "smoking chips" in my  tiny gas smoker...













DSCF6303.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






and that pan of "mixture" went on the lower rack...













DSCF6304.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






and then the lovely quails went onto a grapeseed oil greased "grill grate" atop the top rack of my smoker...













DSCF6305.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6306.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






and I fired that up at about 270 degrees for 30 minutes...













DSCF6307.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6308.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






Meanwhile, for the plating, I got out Tunisian olive oil (liquid gold and just luscious), and black pepper in my electric pepper mill (my only battery toy ever and something I just find incredible on every day), and two more little caper/anchovies as garnish, and then some Persian Blue Salt.













DSCF6309.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






Now this Persian Blue Salt is just a really sexy rock salt, that's strong and flavorful and confident and terrific - some of the crystals being a stunning blue that offsets the white - due to compression, but it's really a finishing salt that sits right on the food and doesn't permeate it.

(I figured with the capers and anchovies all around, I only needed some dusting atop the plate with salt, just before sitting down).

This fabulous rock salt choice was just perfect!













DSCF6310.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






When the quails came off, they smelled hypnotic! Just gorgeous!













DSCF6311.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






And to my surprise and delight, that pan of goods became really smoky too - with the kale being nice and "al dente" and not a mound of mush, and yet not as abrasive as it was when it was raw.













DSCF6312.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






The whole ensemble was terrific, and while I really love the raw quail EGGS, I'll say that quails themselves are the only poultry where the breast meat is fantastic to me, and even more so than the legs! (Normally I am a drumstick gal bar none, with other birds). But these were great!













DSCF6313.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6314.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6315.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6316.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6317.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6318.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






And what is it about poultry of any kind, that allows all etiquette to go entirely out the window?

Suddenly there's yanking and pulling at carcasses and scraping and noshing at pockets of skin - grease running down the chin - and just grinding in for more!?













DSCF6319.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6320.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6321.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6322.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






With unstoppable locomotion, I was just ravenously savaging these delicacies and almost like eating whole sparrows, yet with the bones not being malleable enough to munch right up!

Still, from hollowing out the snail-shitake stuffing (WON-DER-FUL) and coming to that illustrious anchovy and caper, midway, once inside of each piece, (oh my GOD was that moment divine), I went at these fantastic fowl finds, and with so much appreciation and gratitude, that it now goes onto my dear list to indeed have again!













DSCF6323.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






The mound of pan smoked "stuff" was really tremendous as well!













DSCF6324.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6325.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






And the great black pepper and bold blue salt just made it all right up my salty alley! AMAZING!













DSCF6326.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014


















DSCF6327.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 22, 2014






While I don't like to waste, and am often eating heads/bones and all of some fish and so much; I DID have a pile of remains here (and I admittedly had cut off the quail necks before I cooked) though I can assure you that as much gallant eating which could possibly take place, did indeed happen!

Delicious stuff.

Funny, in addition to skipping wine this week (drank more than my surfeit during the Easter weekend you see) I vowed to eat a little "lighter" over these next few days as well.

I suppose I'll get right on that then. Tomorrow that is.

For now however, THANK YOU TONS for sharing in my Snails, Quails, & Kale!

Happy all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## edward36 (Apr 22, 2014)

Leah,

Looks fantastic!!!

Ed


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you so much Ed! Coming from a food 'artist' like yourself, I appreciate that indeed!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks very good Leah!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nice combination you stuffed the quail with  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm glad to see you got several as one doesn't go far enough at all!  Lastly though if you are trying to impress vegans this probably isn't the best place to do so by a long shot!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Excellent meal


----------



## edward36 (Apr 22, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you so much Ed! Coming from a food 'artist' like yourself, I appreciate that indeed!!! Cheers! - Leah


Oh, you're too kind


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

And thank you, great Jeremy as well!

I know, I know, vegans probably WOULD NOT enjoy this meal and yet they're always touting, "more kale," and so you never know!? Smiles.

I'm delighted you liked this indeed! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 22, 2014)

Leah 

Beautiful food again...... I have 1 question Your plate of food was perfect what did you cook for your husband ? 6 quail is like having 12 chicken wings.hahahahahaha

Dan


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you Dan!!!

Indeed, I was the main eater here - although he did have a little bite or two!

(He recently injured his shoulder and hasn't an appetite really while on pain meds - try as I might to push food just because it's one of the ways that I do share love - but that being said, I've been making some smaller plates lately, and am happy that someone out there didn't think that me gobbling up a bunch of quail was entirely gluttonous). Smiles.

Happy Tuesday to you!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## redeyejedi (Jul 11, 2014)

just getting to this, looks fabulous!
Great job!
Have you done these again since? Any changes?
-Aaron


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Saturday Aaron! And thank you so much!

I haven't done these lately (or since this round) but did some stuffed wild boar chops on the 4th (in the wild game meat section) and some coffee dusted ostrich steak a few days before that, and those were similar in such savory enjoyment. Isn't food fun???

Here's wishing you a very wonderful weekend!!! And thanks for checking out my quails!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## redeyejedi (Jul 13, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Happy Saturday Aaron! And thank you so much!
> 
> I haven't done these lately (or since this round) but did some stuffed wild boar chops on the 4th (in the wild game meat section) and some coffee dusted ostrich steak a few days before that, and those were similar in such savory enjoyment. Isn't food fun???
> 
> ...


Yes, food is amazingly fun, and the rewards are pretty top notch as well. i do like boar and ostrich. and rabbit and elk too, but i want to get some skills down before i venture into the realms of that tasty game meat. Your skills, I must say, are something quite amazing. Thank you kindly for the weekend wishes, to you the same.

Cheers


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 14, 2014)

Well thanks very much! (On skills).

While I am most certainly not a chef by any stretch, nor have I ever had one cooking class even, I can share that I do indeed have passion, a love of life, of fantastic food/wine, and of sharing that with others, and so that hopefully counts!

This forum is such a great blend of foodies from each genre and that keeps it exciting! Here's to the new and very wonderful week! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## flash (Jul 14, 2014)

Vegans, smegans. Kale is great, no matter how you do it. We don't even do collards anymore.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 14, 2014)

So interesting Flash! I don't eat lots of kale, but enjoy it well enough certainly, as far as greens go.

Happy new week! Cheers to you and your wonderful dogs!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## flash (Jul 14, 2014)

Kale is one of THE best greens for you. One lady in the store told me to make sure I add brown sugar to it when we steamed it.  ????  My wife found a Concord Green Seasons mix and low and behold it had Brown sugar in it also. It really does a job on the Kale. Add a little butter and hot sauce and YUM !!

 Have you ever heard of Kale Chips?? Bit of work, but darn good too. Google that up.  We have made soup, added it to stews and our pepper concoctions while smoking a roast over top for drippings.


----------



## feeshrman (Aug 5, 2014)

That just looks absolutely divine. I can't wait to try it myself!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 6, 2014)

Why thank you Feeshrman! This was a savory and sensational quite special treat! Happy Wednesday to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Aug 6, 2014)

Great looking meal and wonderful step by step post. Thanks, Leah.







Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Disco! And thank you very much!

This is an older post but I'm delighted that it popped up again, as it reminds me to go get more quails sometime soon and smoke them up! Those were from Canada actually! You have such good things there!!!!

Many thanks!!! And happy midweek to you!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Aug 7, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Hi Disco! And thank you very much!
> 
> This is an older post but I'm delighted that it popped up again, as it reminds me to go get more quails sometime soon and smoke them up! Those were from Canada actually! You have such good things there!!!!
> 
> ...


Glad I found it! Canada does make some good food, sadly they also make silly old men.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2014)

I missed this first time through. Looks great!. Snails, along with Frog Legs and Calamari are among my favorite foods. You combined some nice flavors and the Kale is considered a Super Food. The strange thing is Tuscan Kale is not carried at ANY of my local Grocery Stores! I can get Curly Kale, which is not bad at all, but it is much tougher and more bitter than the Tuscan variety. Curly Kale takes much longer to cook so is better suited to adding to Soup or Southern Braised Greens than a quick saute. Anyhow, nice combo of meats and flavors...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you Dear Chef!!

That is indeed high praise coming from you and I appreciate it!

I also love frog's legs and calamari (and cuttlefish even more than calamari) but I do love it all!

I think the Kale brigade and the Vegan brigade too, (don't get me started) has other motives which are about "converting others" versus a passion for food; and so I find that whole thing quite sad. But,once in a while, I do find some kale, and thus buy it, and eat it, and then move back to my beloved eggplant, and artichokes, and asparagus, or haricot vert and so it goes! 

Nonetheless, thank you JJ indeed! I suppose, much like the wildly popular Vermont bumper sticker, that I should, "EAT MORE KALE!?"

Happy Thursday to all! It's HAILING here right now, but then we bring our own sunshine, yes? Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

